# Check Out Oliver And Sugar ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oliver's BFF is Sugar. They play NON STOP. Cracks me up. Sugar will grab a toy, fling it in front of Oliver, and the chase begins.

So I was trying to get a pic, of these two, with the toy chase. Well, the toy got lost in the shuffle, and I ended up with this pic. :HistericalSmiley: 

Not to worry, they do not bite each other, just playing. The pic does look scary, but it's not. These two don't flippin' stop playing. 

*HERE'S OLIVER AND SUGAR ~ lol

[attachment=50430:OliverSugarTeeth.jpg]

OLIVER, OZZIE, AND SUGAR (SHE'S LOOKING OUT THE WINDOW)

[attachment=50431:OliverOzzie.jpg]

*


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

LOL ! That's the same game Olive and Willie play! Too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

ROTFL Nice chops


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

nice pictures!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Deb, when I see that picture, I think of the Beatle's song, "I wanna hold your hand!!!!!" They look like they are singing!!! Cute pic that you caught!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Downright ferocity at Casa del Caca!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

lovely photos :wub: i own a suga too,,


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack & Jill do that all the time too! It's funniest when they're both on their backs, but going at it with their mouths. Too funny!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: I think that is soooooooooo cute :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That would have scared the CaCa out of me. So I guess this is a good thing maybe Sugar will tire him out!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

all I can say is they have beautiful teeth


----------



## suzanne (Nov 23, 2004)

WOW! impressive! that is some set of teeth on those 2. nice and WHITE. that chair you use as a dental aid really works wonders. perhaps i should let canaille go at this new wicker chair i just got


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is such a cute funny pic, lol!! They really are having such a blast together. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey grandma, the big bad wolf has got nothing of these two. Look at those teeth...........great shot Deb.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

VERY nice teeth!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:brownbag: 

Don't you notice a pattern here ... it's the ones that I delivered that are the maniacs :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (suzanne @ Mar 26 2009, 06:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752062


> WOW! impressive! that is some set of teeth on those 2. nice and WHITE. that chair you use as a dental aid really works wonders. perhaps i should let canaille go at this new wicker chair i just got [/B]



LOL!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Mar 27 2009, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752173


> :brownbag:
> 
> Don't you notice a pattern here ... it's the ones that I delivered that are the maniacs :brownbag: :brownbag: :brownbag:[/B]


Good thing you ain't bringin any dogs to AZ!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, we know how Ollie keeps his choppers in shape. Maybe Sugar helped him out a little on that chair. Her teeth look like they have been working out on something too. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I love it!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Roxie and Ruby do it all the time too..... only Ruby is growling the whole time like a motor boat.... Sounds scary but is funny.....

Cute pic of the three of them too.... Ozzie looks so happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Ooo...Deb, they have the perfect Crest White Teeth!!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------

